# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  أحكام عن جرائم الصحافة والنشر في الكويت من محكمة التمييز

## ريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمباسم صاحب السمو أمير الكويتالشيخ جابر الأحمد الجابر الصباحمحكمة الاستئنافالدائرة : الجزائية الخامسة

بالجلسة المنعقدة علناً بالمحكمة بتاريخ 16 شعبان 1426هـ الموافق 28/9/2005م 
برئاسة الأستاذ المستشار / عبدا لعزيز الفهد                   وكيل المحكمة

وعضوية الأستاذينالمستشار/ محمد ساسى     والمستشار/ عبدالمطلب نصر                     وحضور السيد/ يوسف الأسرى              ممثل النيابة
         وحضور السيد/ سامي العنزى                سكرتير الجلسة

صدر الحكم الآتي
فى الاستئناف المرفوع من 
النيابة العامةضــــــــــــد      1 –  عجيل لهمود زويحل الشمرى  2 –   أحمد عبدالعزيز الجار الله
والمقيد بالجدول برقم :1740/2005 ج.م/،17/2005 جنح صحافة

المحكمة
بعد سماع المرافعة ، ومطالعة الأوراق ، والمداولة ..

          حيث أن النيابة العامة أسندت إلى كل من عجميل لهمود الشمرى وأحمد عبدالعزيز الجار الله بأنهما فى يوم 17/1/2005 بدائرة محافظة العاصمة...

المتهم الأول : نشر مقال بجريدة السياسة بالعدد رقم 12991 بعنوان  "رئيس تعاونية على صباح السالم المعين يتجاوز القانون بقرارات تهز مركزها المالي" تضمن عبارات من شأنها المساس بكرامة صالح مرزوق العازمى. 
المتهم الثاني: بصفته رئيس تحرير جريدة السياسة أجاز نشر المقال الصحفي موضوع التهمة السابق حال كونه عائد لسبق الحكم عليه فى قضايا صحافة مماثلة ... وطلبت على محكمة أول درجة معاقبتهما بالمواد28،26،10،9، 33/1 من القانون رقم 3/1961 المعدل بالقانون رقم 3/1972 .. فقضت بجلسة 20/6 2005 ببراءة المستأنف ضدهما مما أسند إليهما الأسباب التي ساقتها لحكمها وتحيل إليه المحكمة فى هذا النص.
وحيث أن النيابة طعنت فى هذا الحكم بالاستئناف بتاريخ 29/5/2006 للثبوت.
وحيث أن الاستئناف نظر على نحو ما جاء فى محضر الجلسة والمحكمة إصدار الحكم بجلسة اليوم.
وحيث أن الاستئناف استوفى الشكل المقرر فى القانون.
وحيث أن واقعة الدعوى حصلت على نحو مفصل بأسباب الحكم المستأنف بما يغنى عن إعادة سردها وتحيل إليه المحكمة فى هذا الخصوص تلافياً للتكرار.

وحيث أنه على موضوع الاستئناف فإن الحكم المطعون فيه تولى بأسبابه أوجه الحوار التي شابت أدلة الثبوت التي ركنت إليها النيابة فى إسناد الاتهام إلى المستأنف ضدها ورتبت محكمة أول درجة على ذلك عدم اطمئنانها لهذه الأدلة بأسباب سائغة متساندة لها أساسا من أوراق الدعوى لذا تراه هذه المحكمة فى محله لأسباب لأسبابه التي تأخذ بها هذه المحكمة أسباباً لقضائها سيما وأن النيابة العامة لم تورد جديداً ينال من هذا القضاء ومن ثم يكون استئنافها على غير أساس وتقضى المحكمة برفضه موضوعاً وتأييد الحكم المستأنف محمولاً على أسبابه عملاً بالمادة 208 من قانون الإجراءات والمحاكمات الجزائية. 

فلهذه الأسباب
حكمت المحكمة – بقبول استئناف النيابة العامة شكلاً وفى الموضوع برفضه وتأييد حكم المستأنف
أمين سر الجلسة                                              رئيس الدائرة

_ملحوظة:_
نطقت بهذا الحكم الهيئة المشكلة بصدره أما الهيئة التي سمعت المرافعة واشتركت فى المداولة ووقعت على مسودة الحكم فهي المشكلة كالآتي: 
السيد المستشار / عبدالعزيز الفهد                         رئيس الدائرة.
وعضوية السادة المستشارين / محمد ساسى – عبدالعزيز الفيصل 
أمين سر الجلسة                                              رئيس الدائرة



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمباسم صاحب السمو أمير الكويتالشيخ جابر الأحمد الجابر الصباحمحكمة الاستئنافالدائرة : الجزائية الخامسة
بالجلسة المنعقدة علناً بالمحكمة بتاريخ 21 ربيع آخر 1426هـ الموافق 29/5/2008م 
برئاسة الأستاذ المستشار   / أنور العنزىوعضوية الأستاذين
المستشار / صبحي الفار                         والمستشار/ حسين الحريتى        وحضور الأستاذ/ عبدالله الخشم                              ممثل النيابة
        وحضور السيد/ أحمد شردان                               أمين سر الجلسة
صدر الحكم الآتيفى الاستئناف المرفوع من :

النيابة العامةضــــــــــــدأحمد عبدالعزيز الجار اللهوالمقيد بالجدول برقم:- 855/2008ج.م.4 – 86/2004 جنح صحافة. 

المحكمـــــــــةبعد الإطلاع على الأوراق وسماع المرافعة والمداولة قانوناً،،،،

          حيث أن النيابة العامة أسندت إلى المتهم:- أحمد عبدالعزيز الجار الله أنه فى يومي 2/6/2004، 14/6/2004 بدائرة دولة الكويت بصفته رئيس تحرير بجريدة السياسة الكويتية نشر وآخر مجهول بالعددين 12764 فى 2/6/2004 ، 12776 فى 14/6/2004 مقالين تضامناً عبارات ماسة بسمعة وكرامة وشخص المجني عليه نادر القنة حال كونه عائداً لسبق الحكم عليه نهائياً فى قضايا مماثلة وذلك على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات.


          وطلبت عقابه بمقتضى نص المواد  10،9 ، 33،28،26/1 من القانون رقم 3 لسنة 1961 بإصدار قانون المطبوعات والنشر المعدل بالقانون 9 لسنة 1972 والمادتين  52/1 ، 48/2 من قانون الجزاء .

          وبجلسة 23/2/2005 قضت محكمة الجنايات حضورياً أولاً: برفض الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها من غير ذي صفة وبقبولها. ثانياً: ببراءة المتهم مما أٍند إليه من اتهام.

          وبتاريخ 5/3/2005 استأنفت النيابة العامة الحكم مار الذكر للثبوت وإذ رفع الاستئناف خلال الميعاد المقرر فهو مقبول شكلاً.

          وحيث أنه بالجلسة المحددة لنظر الاستئناف مثل المستأنف ضده بوكيل عنه هو محاميه وطلب رفض استئناف النيابة العامة وتأييد الحكم المستأنف فقررت المحكمة حجز الدعوى للنطق بالحكم فيها لجلسة اليوم.

          وحيث إنه عن موضوع استئناف النيابة العامة فإنه لما كانت التهمة المسندة إلى المتهم من جرائم السب والقذف المنصوص عليها فى المادة 109/ أولاً من قانون الإجراءات والمحاكمات الجزائية التي لا يجوز رفع الدعوى الجزائية عنها إلا بناء على شكوى من المجني عليه وإذ كانت طبيعة هذه الجريمة تتطلب تقديراً خاصاً من المجني عليه لتحديد مصلحته فى تقديم الشكوى بعد وقوع الجريمة أو الأحجام عنها دفعاً لما قد يتعرض له من ضرر أكبر برفعها فإذا ما اتخذ قراره بتقديم الشكوى بنفسه أو بوكيل عنه تعين أن تكون الوكالة خاصة بموضوعها لما كان ما تقدم وكان الثابت أن الشاكي تقدم بالشكوى موضوع الدعوى الماثلة بواسطة محاميه بموجب توكيل تمت صياغته فى عبارات عامة وليست خاصة بالواقع محل الاتهام ومن ثم فإن الدفع المبدي من محامى المتهم بعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها من غير زى صفة سديداً وحيث أن الحكم المستأنف جانبه الصواب فى الرد على الدفع سالف البيان وانتهى إلى رفضه وحدا به ذلك إلى التصدي لموضوع الدعوى وقضى ببراءة المتهم فإنه يتعين القضاء بإلغاءه وبعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها من غير ذي صفة إعمالاً لنص المادتين209،206 من قانون الإجراءات والمحاكمات الجزائية. 

فلهذه الأسباب
حكمت المحكمة:- بقبول استئناف النيابة العامة شكلاً وفى الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المستأنف وبعدم قبول الدعوى الجزائية لرفعها من غير ذي صفة.

أمين سر الجلسة                                                        رئيس الدائرة

----------

